# My experience with RV covers.



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I bought my 2004 26RS late in 2003. Got a great price. I wanted to protect it so I bought a nice new ADCO Aqua shed cover. Seemed like the next best thing to storing the unit indoors.

The place I store my camper is very windy (I do live near Chicago). I got over there once every few weeks to check on it. The landlords (my brothers) informed that it often appeared that the cover was beating the camper with the wind. One day they called to inform me that the cover had blown partially off. I had secured it well but the wind was relentless.

In an attempt to calm the whole thing down, I looked for some strapping to put around the whole unit. Strapping was not readily available so I made a mistake and used some nylon rope. I wrapped the rope around the camper in 5 or 6 places to secure the cover. It seemed to work, no more calls, not much beating of the unit.

This spring (memorial day weekend) we took our first trip out and boy-oh-boy did it leak.







I was very embarassed when I had to admit to my wife and the dealer that it was all my fault. shy When I climbed up the ladder and saw 5 holes rubbed through the rubber roof on each side of the camper, I was not happy with myself.







Seems the wind could really do some damage now that I had created these pressure points. Nylon rope causes a lot of friction too.

Rollin-On was very good to me. They only charged me $100 to patch all the holes. If I had to replace the roof, it would have been very expensive.

Learn from my mistake. Consider the use of covers carefully before buying. Remember, the roof warranty is good whether it's covered or not. For me, it's not a good idea.

One other minor thing I did not like about the cover was due to the wind beating it into the camper, it turned the white rubber components on the sides black, the city water cover and the antenna jack cover were black.

BTW (I just learned that abbreviation), would any of you like to by a used ADCO Aquashed cover. It'll fit a 26RS and was used only 1 season. Let's start the bidding at $1.00


----------



## Firefighter2104 (Apr 25, 2004)

This is like a Yard Sale. I will give you $0.25? which includes shipping to Indiana.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks for the learning experinece, since we have very high winds here I may rethink covering my camper.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

A cover in windy ND would be useless. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I have been kicking the cover idea around since this spring when I spent a whole Saturday cleaning up the outside of the TT before the season. Your report will really help me make that decision. Thanks for posting your experience.


----------



## kadman (Jun 2, 2004)

I have the same camper and wind is not much of an issues where I live. How did the cover stand up to all the wind? If you really want to sell it I might be interested.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Hey Kadman

You didn't say what your bid is. You've got to beat $0.25 if you really want it.









Just kidding. I sent you an email.


----------



## c_rad91 (Feb 18, 2005)

Classic RV covers on EBay. No pressure points and a very soft material. I love mine. It secures from the bottom and rests loosely on the roof.


----------

